# GTO Merchandise



## Tuxedo Mask (Sep 13, 2004)

Have any of my fellow brothers here ordered any GTO merchandising from Pontiac? Items such as the baseball cap, mug, shirt, pens and etc.? I was just curious because i liked some of the items that was shown in a magazine i received over the weekend. If any of you did order something, was it worth it? Good quality? i would hate to order a GTO shirt and end up using it to change my oil with it. Know what i mean?


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

I ordered the black hat with the GTO symbol on the front (I thnk they call it the 0-60 hat)... It was okay, not the greatest, not the worst. It just doesn't have any shape, difficult to describe.

So I'l lgive 'em a definite maybe.

---Larry


----------



## Tuxedo Mask (Sep 13, 2004)

Larry, do you mean that the hat was stiff? i dont like baseball caps like that. i like to be able to bend the bill a little bit. i once bought a white sox hat at the store and it felt like i was wearing a sombrero. Anyone here order some other stuff?


----------



## capra2d (Aug 3, 2004)

Tuxedo Mask said:


> Have any of my fellow brothers here ordered any GTO merchandising from Pontiac? Items such as the baseball cap, mug, shirt, pens and etc.? I was just curious because i liked some of the items that was shown in a magazine i received over the weekend. If any of you did order something, was it worth it? Good quality? i would hate to order a GTO shirt and end up using it to change my oil with it. Know what i mean?


I bought two caps. One is the "retro" (Damn! I'm starting to hate that word.), high profile grey cap/blue bill with the original GTO badge. The other is black; I think it's identified as the "zero-to-60" cap.

Both are high quality and good values. I never was a hat/ball cap guy, but I don't feel dressed in my '04 without one or the other.

Each has its place. The grey/blue looks best with jeans and other everyday wear. The black is best for formal occasions, such as weddings, presidential inaugural balls, church, 5-star restaurants, and the like. Just kidding; I voted for the other guy, so you won't see me with my hat dancing next month with the First Lady.

:cool


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

Tuxedo Mask said:


> Larry, do you mean that the hat was stiff? i dont like baseball caps like that. i like to be able to bend the bill a little bit. i once bought a white sox hat at the store and it felt like i was wearing a sombrero. Anyone here order some other stuff?


No, just the opposite. The material is too soft, so if you don't pull it on all the way, it just plops. The bill itself is okay, decent curve to it, but the head part is, well, like wearing a dish towel... 

---Larry


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

capra2d said:


> The black is best for formal occasions, such as weddings, presidential inaugural balls, church, 5-star restaurants, and the like.



Pretty much the funniest and most witty comment I have ever read regarding a ball cap. Thank you for the laugh.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I bought the grey microfiber ballcap from the Pontiac site. It's a very, very nice ball cap which is definitely appropriate for the formal occasions noted above.  

I also bought one of the t-shirts, which had a cool design but was of very poor quality.


----------



## Tuxedo Mask (Sep 13, 2004)

Well, then i got the responses i needed. I would hate to end up buying a shirt that i would only wear to change oil or workout in. Thanx guys.


----------



## Hunter (Jan 9, 2005)

I had the dealer throw in 2 gto coats and 3 hats as part of the deal, $245.00 for coats and $14.95 for the hats ea. nice stuff


----------

